# The Godfather by Mario Puzo now on kindle!



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been checking for this book weekly since I recieved my k1 in Dec. 07 . And i checked today and it is up!! It has been listed as "currently not availabe" for over a year. Now there are two versions, one publish date 2008 still says that.  The other is for sell. It is well formatted and looks legit. I'm excited  .  I couldn't get link maker to work from my cell.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I just downloaded the sample to see how the formatting is. I LOVE this book!

Thanks again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the link











Had to use the old link maker

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I read that book in High School. Can you believe that someone actually stole my book out of my book bag when I got down to the next than last chapter!!   I had to wait to buy that book again, just to read the last chapter. Boy was I mad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby said:


> I read that book in High School. Can you believe that someone actually stole my book out of my book bag when I got down to the next than last chapter!!  I had to wait to buy that book again, just to read the last chapter. Boy was I mad.


Some people just have no respect. Now you get to read it on Kindle. I'm rereading more books than ever since Little Gertie has come into my life. I'm putting The Godfather on my list to buy once I get my TBR pile down to a more manageable size.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AND, for you K2'ers, it has Text to Speech Enabled...

Betsy


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

As much as I loved the movies, the books I found unreadable.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

askenase13 said:


> As much as I loved the movies, the books I found unreadable.


Really? I only read the original book, and I did that quite awhile before the movie came out. I might have felt the same way had I seen the movie first. (I doubt it, though, as I've a fascination (of sorts) with the Mafia since I was a young girl. I remember going on a Girl Scout campout to Leavenworth, KS, and I was more interested in the fact that Joe Valachi was in the penitentiary than I was in how we'd make our meal over the campfire. My fellow GS didn't even know who Joe Valachi was! That was one of the first inklings I had that I was a bit weird.) As life played out, I came to have a continued interest in the Mob because of the marriage of one of my nephews to a wonderful young woman whose dad was pretty high up in the "family." Needless to say, the wedding was a "Who's Who," and I met many people about whom I'd read. "Unforgettable" is an inadequate way to describe the weekend of the wedding over 30 years ago.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think with the Godfather; the book describes the gore in detail and that is why it turns some off.  It is different to see a few second flash of gore on the movie screen than it is to read it detail for detail for several pages and or chapters.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> I think with the Godfather; the book describes the gore in detail and that is why it turns some off. It is different to see a few second flash of gore on the movie screen than it is to read it detail for detail for several pages and or chapters.


That's probably true. I read the book long ago when I was young and the blood and gore didn't seem to bother me in the book (except the part about the


Spoiler



horse's head and the castration scene


).


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, that "horse" part scared the willies out of me. It took awhile to get that "horse" image out of my mind. However, I love the theme song to the movie.  
    Gertie, whoever took my book saw that my book marker was at the last ch. of the book. That used to be a fear of mine when I went to summer camp once. I hated that camp with a passion. I was the new kid there, so 1 kid, a bully, got a kick out of playing tricks on me. I had a whole suitcase filled with books to read. I was so afraid that the bully would tear out the pages of the last ch.'s that I wouldn't read my books.   Thankfully, we got to go to the library the last 2 weeks. I didn't think the bully would want to destroy a library book, only me.  
    My friend & I was walking down a street in the Italian section of Boston. I saw an old man surrounded by a few young, pretty women fawning over him. The guy was really ugly. I asked my friend what was going on. The reply: He's in the mob.   I actually know a few people that were in the mob, but didn't know that they were in the mob until they were arrested.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

The mafia does not exist...  Learn it, repeat it often.  The mafia does not exist...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

That would wipe out quite a few of my cuginos.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Toby said:


> My friend & I was walking down a street in the Italian section of Boston. I saw an old man surrounded by a few young, pretty women fawning over him. The guy was really ugly. I asked my friend what was going on. The reply: He's in the mob.  I actually know a few people that were in the mob, but didn't know that they were in the mob until they were arrested.


As I got older and read more, I realized that three guys from New Jersey who went to the same college (now university) that I attended in my hometown were more than likely from "connected" families. The guys were all three very good friends, and were acquaintances of mine. I am of the opinion now that their families sent them to the midwest to get them out of their neighborhoods back east. I don't know if the kids might have gotten into a few legal scrapes, or if their dads had problems of their own. The surnames, which were a bit unusual, are names that I've seen pop up in several books that I've read ("The Pizza Connection," by Shana Alexander, being one.) That theory would certainly explain some of the conversations that these guys were part of. Brings to mind the question, "Where are they NOW?"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DYB said:


> The mafia does not exist... Learn it, repeat it often. The mafia does not exist...


This Italian from New Jersey is not adding a word to this discussion.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> This Italian from New Jersey is not adding a word to this discussion.


 Don't blame you. I probably should have stayed out of it, as well.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Toby said:


> I was the new kid there, so 1 kid, a bully, got a kick out of playing tricks on me. I had a whole suitcase filled with books to read. I was so afraid that the bully would tear out the pages of the last ch.'s that I wouldn't read my books.  Thankfully, we got to go to the library the last 2 weeks. I didn't think the bully would want to destroy a library book, only me.


Try to console yourself with the fact that the bully is probably flipping burgers today.

Or he's in the mafia.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! Jim, Actually, he is a she & I wouldn't be surprised if she ended in prison. I like your thinking though. I could see her in the mafia.
    From the Boston area, they are still searching for the famous Boldger, all over the world... (I'm not sure if that is the correct spelling of his name.) My mother had a famous mafia guy that went to her school. Geesh, it's pretty exciting where I live. Who knew.  Well, that is what they call the mafia. I call the health insurance companies the mafia, but that's another story altogether.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> That's probably true. I read the book long ago when I was young and the blood and gore didn't seem to bother me in the book (except the part about the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There's a


Spoiler



castration scene


 in the Godfather?


I don't remember that, might have to reread it! Obviously I've forgotten much...

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Betsy,

It may have been in the second book, but I was thinking it was the first. Keep in mind that I read the book back in the '70's or so.  (My first thought was of the unforgettable horse scene, and then I added the other. Heck, maybe I imagined it after rubbing elbows with so many of the mob members at my nephew's wedding. Could be that I overheard a couple of the men talking there, but I don't think that was it. <Shudder> ) Maybe I'm just downright delusional. It IS late, after all. Now I'll have to be sure to re-read the book.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


OK, I misspoke. THAT scene was in "The Valachi Papers." As I said, I've read many books on the subject of the Mafia, and the "The Valachi Papers" and "The Godfather" were books that I read fairly close together (and a long time ago). Sorry for misleading you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Toby said:


> LOL! Jim, Actually, he is a she & I wouldn't be surprised if she ended in prison. I like your thinking though. I could see her in the mafia.
> From the Boston area, they are still searching for the famous Boldger, all over the world... (I'm not sure if that is the correct spelling of his name.) My mother had a famous mafia guy that went to her school. Geesh, it's pretty exciting where I live. Who knew.  Well, that is what they call the mafia. I call the health insurance companies the mafia, but that's another story altogether.


Bulger, actually. First name James, known as ******.

http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/topten/fugitives/bulger.htm


----------

